# Venison Pastrami



## YelojktBob (Feb 7, 2018)

Pastrami is the best is it not? I made 3 venison top rounds into pastrami and it only took a week. Actual work involved time was only about an hour. I trimmed the roasts and brined (basic sugar, salt, garlic, pepper brine but with pickling spice added) them for 5 days. Pulled them out and dried them off and added a thick layer of seasoning to the tops of each. Fresh cracked pepper, onion powder, garlic powder for the seasoning. No salt necessary due to the brining process. I then let them sit in the fridge uncovered overnight to get really dry. They were cold smoked at under 80 degrees for 4 hours and then we're bagged up, vac sealed, and thrown in the sous vide bath for 3.5 hours at 150 degrees. They were pulled and ice bathed and refridged overnight. The next day I sliced one (pics) and it lasted about 3 minutes. The next one made it to work with me where it sold two sous vide water circulators. I will be doing this again. Literally some of the best venison,cold cut, just plain meat I have ever made.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 8, 2018)

YJB, Nice job on the venison pastrami,it looks awesome ! like


----------



## okie362 (Feb 8, 2018)

Is it too early for a Ruben?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 8, 2018)

Your pastrami looks delicious!
Nicely done!
Al


----------

